
Climate sceptics are recycled critics of controls on tobacco and acid rain - Gupie
http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/cif-green/2010/feb/19/climate-change-sceptics-science
======
torial
Sure there are professional skeptics in any camp, but that doesn't make us all
fall into the category. I was a climate skeptic long before a market existed
for it.

Ah nothing like a breakfast on fallacies :-)

Let's see: Argumentum ad populum Association fallacy Appeal to authority
Appeal to consequences

This list was selected from the red herring section of:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fallacies>

I'm sure I missed some, but I'm short on time this morning...

